# Fifa 13 Squad Update Offline



## niraj trehan (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello friends , i have fifa 13 (Genuine ) and i have a updated roaster file on my pc , is there a way i can use this file and update squads on my brothers pc , he is in a remote area with little internet access ,so if he could just use this file directly ?? Is there a way ??


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi there 

Yes, you can update it offline. Just copy the DB Folder from your FIFA 13 directory to your brother's FIFA 13 directory 

Fifa 13 > game > data > db

Or

Just download a fresh update from
*www.moddingway.com/file/36094.html

P.S- Remember to save your SQUAD in the game or the carrier might crash


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks for the help bro ! It worked ! 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 13, 2014)

^^No Problemo :thumbup:


----------

